# Unknown Cycle Motor?



## Jesse McCauley (Aug 3, 2015)

Does anyone recognize this old cycle motor? 
Half inch pitch cog, some relatively new looking wiring. 

Could even be a moped motor for all I know, it doesn't look like an after-market job though, no manufacturing marks that I can find.


----------



## Whizzerick (Aug 4, 2015)

It's a 39cc TAZ bicycle motor from the late 80's.


----------



## whizzer_motorbike_fan (Aug 4, 2015)

I think this os a newer style bicycle motor like the ones you can buy on ebay. Hope this helps.


----------

